# off, funny, fishy, strange



## gomie2003

Se pueden decir todos los adjetivos en Inglés para expresar que algo es raro, afuero de lo usual.  ¿Hay otras palabras que tiene el mismo sentido?  Y _slang _también.


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

Se me ocurre "curioso", como cuando algo te sorprende, decís: "Qué curioso"; aunque acá en Argentina diríamos simplemente "¡qué raro!"
Es tarde acá, así que no puedo hilar muy bien las ideas; si se me ocurre algo más, lo pongo después...


----------



## ikbendeliefdemoe

También puede ser "atípico", "singular", "peculiar"...


----------



## Eva Maria

gomie2003 said:


> Se pueden decir todos los adjetivos en Inglés para expresar que algo es raro, afuero de lo usual. ¿Hay otras palabras que tiene el mismo sentido? Y _slang _también.


 

Gomie,

Ya te corrijo yo.

"¿Se pueden decir /usar todos estos adjetivos en inglés para expresar que algo es raro, fuera de lo normal /usual? ¿Hay otras palabras que tengan el mismo sentido?

Comment:

- decir / usar = "¿Se pueden usar...?" o "¿Se puede decir...?", pero no "¿Se pueden decir?"

- inglés = in Spanish you mustn't use capital letters with nationalities

- fuera = you only use "afuera" in the sense of "outside" ("She's outside the house"), and "fuera" in all other cases.

- normal / usual = you can use either, but I've always heard "fuera de lo normal"

- tengan = watch out singular and plural!

NOTE: El fragmento de la oración "para expresar que algo es raro" te ha quedado perfecto!

Hope it helps!

Eva Maria


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

gomie2003 said:


> Se pueden decir todos los adjetivos en Inglés para expresar que algo es raro, afuero de lo usual. ¿Hay otras palabras que tiene el mismo sentido? Y _slang _también.


 
Fuera de lo usual, y es extraordiamente malo ?  o sobresaliente ? 
"Muy sorprendiente " ? o " muy funny ". Una cosa puede ser fuera de lo normal de varias maneras.  Podria ser una cosa inaudita.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

gomie2003 said:


> Se pueden decir todos los adjetivos en Inglés para expresar que algo es raro, afuero de lo usual. ¿Hay otras palabras que tiene el mismo sentido? Y _slang _también.


 
Yo creo que "funny", "strange" y "fishy" no son lo mismo, y por eso,
no hay una palabra espanola para todas esas palabras.


saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Eva Maria

gomie2003 said:


> Se pueden decir todos los adjetivos en Inglés para expresar que algo es raro, afuero de lo usual. ¿Hay otras palabras que tiene el mismo sentido? Y _slang _también.


 

I forgot this:

_______Corrégeme la gramática, ¡por favor!______ (NO)

_______Corrígeme la gramática, ¡por favor!______ (YES)

EM


----------



## fobits

> Comment:
> 
> - decir / usar = "¿Se pueden usar...?" o "¿Se puede decir...?", pero no "¿Se pueden decir?"


 
He de admitir que no entiendo esta corrección.

Es que ¿una palabra puede decirse, pero dos palabras no pueden decirse?  

Ahora me quedo bien confuso....


----------



## libre_pensador

Es muy común decir "qué curioso." Otras ideas: "qué extraño", "qué raro", "está mal", "no está bien".  ¡Suerte!


----------



## Eva Maria

fobits said:


> He de admitir que no entiendo esta corrección.
> 
> Es que ¿una palabra puede decirse, pero dos palabras no pueden decirse?
> 
> Ahora me quedo bien confuso....


 

Jajaja, don't worry!

Ha sido un lapsus mío!!!!!

I meant:

decir / usar = You can use in the context of the given sentence "¿Se pueden usar...?" o "¿Se puede usar?" y "¿Se puede decir...?" o "¿Se pueden decir?"

Ex:

- "¿Se pueden usar estos adjetivos: off, funny, fishy, strange...?" but "¿Se puede usar off, funny, fishy, strange...?"

- "¿Se pueden decir estos adjetivos: off, funny, fishy, strange...?" but "¿Se puede decir off, funny, fishy, strange...?"

Ok?

EM


----------



## lapachis8

gomie2003 said:


> Se pueden decir todos los adjetivos en Inglés para expresar que algo es raro, afuero de lo usual. ¿Hay otras palabras que tiene el mismo sentido? Y _slang _también.


 

Hi:
All the expressions you are mentioning need a context.
cheers


----------



## FXSI

¿Son ambas formas correctas, o cuál?

¿ SE PUEDE VER o SE PUEDEN VER ?

Ambas formas son castizas, y vienen a decir lo mismo.., aunque gramatical y lógicamente son del todo diferentes:

'Se puede ver las montañas' es oración activa, con sujeto impersonal [se], equivalente a 'alguien puede ver las montañas'.

'Se pueden ver las montañas' es oración pasiva (de lo que 'se' es signo), equivalente a 'Las montañas pueden ser vistas'.

Valga por analogía para 'se puede', 'se pueden', discutido antes.

Bueno..: Así lo entiendo yo. ¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Eva Maria

FXSI said:


> ¿Son ambas formas correctas, o cuál?
> 
> ¿ SE PUEDE VER o SE PUEDEN VER ?
> 
> Ambas formas son castizas, y vienen a decir lo mismo.., aunque gramatical y lógicamente son del todo diferentes:
> 
> 'Se puede ver las montañas' es oración activa, con sujeto impersonal [se], equivalente a 'alguien puede ver las montañas'.
> 
> 'Se pueden ver las montañas' es oración pasiva (de lo que 'se' es signo), equivalente a 'Las montañas pueden ser vistas'.
> 
> Valga por analogía para 'se puede', 'se pueden', discutido antes.
> 
> Bueno..: Así lo entiendo yo. ¿Qué les parece?


 
FXSI,

¡Pues no! Let me correct you.

'Se puede ver las montañas' (es gramaticalmente incorrecta:

Singular: Se puede ver la montaña

Plural: Se pueden ver las montañas

El verbo está concertado con el nombre.

Es una frase activa. La misma en pasiva sería: 

- La montaña puede ser vista

- Las montañas pueden ser vistas

'Se pueden ver las montañas' (es gramáticamente correcta:

Es una oración impersonal. Si fuera una oración con pronombre, sería:

- Francisco puede ver la(s) montaña(s) (Activa)

- Francisco y María pueden ver la(s) montaña(s) (Activa)

- La(s) montaña(s) puede(n) ser vista(s) por Francisco (Pasiva)

- La(s) montaña(s) puede(n) ser vista(s) por Francisco y María (Pasiva)

Aquí también los verbos están concertados con el sujeto.

NOTA 1: No hay como pasar una oración activa a pasiva para darse cuenta de si el nombre y el verbo están bien concertados!

NOTA 2: Sorry for the rollo. ¡Fui profesora antes que traductora y a alguien tengo que corregir!

EM


----------



## Perdido

Confieso que no sigo la lección de Eva Maria tampoco y que estaba con lo de FSXI en cuanto a las construcciones activas/pasivas, pero bueno, todavía tengo mucho que aprender en castellano.

Volviendo a la pregunta original, ¿qué tal "friki"?

Saludos.


----------



## Eva Maria

Perdido said:


> Confieso que no sigo la lección de Eva Maria tampoco y que estaba con lo de FSXI en cuanto a las construcciones activas/pasivas, pero bueno, todavía tengo mucho que aprender en castellano.
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta original, ¿qué tal "friki"?
> 
> Saludos.


 
Oooooooh, pero, por qué???????

Si mi lección es ideal!!!!!!!!!!

Están todas las oraciones activas / pasivas explicadas claramente!!!!!

You don't listen to me, that's why you're "Lost"!  Ja ja ja ja ja ja ja!!

EM


----------



## e.ma

Creo que Eva María se equivoca, y FSXI tiene razón. Ya ves, haber sido profesora no es un antídoto infalible contra el lapsus calami... Pero lo importante es conservar ese buen humor.

p. d.: en realidad no sé hasta qué punto es aplicable ese "calami" al teclado del ordenador, pero vamos...


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> Creo que Eva María se equivoca, y FSXI tiene razón. Ya ves, haber sido profesora no es un antídoto infalible contra el lapsus calami... Pero lo importante es conservar ese buen humor.


 

¿No hay alguien, profunda/o conocedor/a de la gramática castellana, que rompa una lanza a mi favor?

¡Inteligentes del mundo, reconoced que el nombre o sujeto debe concordarse con el verbo, tanto en una oración activa como pasiva!

EM


----------



## bubblesnow

Yo creo que  Eva María tiene razón el nombre y el verbo tienen que concordar en género y número


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Perdido said:


> Confieso que no sigo la lección de Eva Maria tampoco y que estaba con lo de FSXI en cuanto a las construcciones activas/pasivas, pero bueno, todavía tengo mucho que aprender en castellano.
> 
> Volviendo a la pregunta original, ¿qué tal "friki"?
> 
> Saludos.


 
"freak " ?  Dicen "freaky" ??? Creo que quiere decir "algo excentrico".

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## e.ma

Para Eva María:
he encontrado esto, que quizá pueda aclarar dudas (especialmente los puntos 2.2 y 2.3):
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=se


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> Para Eva María:
> he encontrado esto, que quizá pueda aclarar dudas (especialmente los puntos 2.2 y 2.3):
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=se


 
Qué detalle, e.ma! 

Muy bien, pero precisamente esta exhaustiva explicación de la Real Academia reafirma mi propia explicación (desde luego que los del Diccionario lo explican mucho mejor que yo).

"Se" es impersonal, pero el verbo debe concertarse con el objeto igual como en cualquier otra oración, sea el verbo impersonal o no (excepto en unos pocos casos, pero no en "éste").

Observa:

Se ve las montañas ("Se" es impersonal, de acuerdo, pero "las montañas" es plural; por lo tanto, debemos poner "ven" en lugar de "ve", para concertar el verbo con el objeto directo: "Se ven las montañas")

En cambio, si decimos "Se ve la montaña", la frase sigue siendo impersonal, pero aquí queda bien concertado el verbo con el nombre. 

Think about it!

POST DATA: Te has fijado bien en los puntos 2.1 b y 2.2 (sobre todo el último párrafo?) (Yo diría que se trata de una oración pasiva refleja)

POST SCRIPTUM: Mis únicos "lapsus calmi", o casi diría una "petite morte", son tras un glorioso "orgasmus", ja ja ja.

EM


----------



## e.ma

Quiero añadir que, aunque en ese artículo no se recomienda el uso del impersonal con verbos transitivos, para mí sigue siendo correcto. La lógica es que el "se" impersonal podría sustituirse por, digamos, "quien sea" o "quienes sean"; ejs.:
Se limpia el aeropuerto = "Quien sea" limpia el aeropuerto;
Se considera que = "Quien sea" considera que.
Si lo aplicamos al ejemplo del artículo, 
Se vende pisos = "Quien sea" vende pisos.
Otra cosa, por supuesto, son las construcciones pasivas.

¡Discutiendo contigo se aprende, Eva Maria!


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Eva Maria said:


> ¿No hay alguien, profunda/o conocedor/a de la gramática castellana, que rompa una lanza a mi favor?
> 
> ¡Inteligentes del mundo, reconoced que el nombre o sujeto debe concordarse con el verbo, tanto en una oración activa como pasiva!
> 
> EM


 
Eso era antes. Ahora los titulares de los periódicos dicen: 'El quince por ciento de los españoles son pelirrojos o lo que sea', cuando el sujeto no son los españoles (plural) sino el quince por ciento (singular).
Y si alguien protesta, le dicen que ese quince por ciento es intrínsecamente plural.
Por tanto:
El ejército vencieron en la batalla - El ganado vacuno comen hierba - etc.(pues obviamente el ejército y el ganado, sin ánimo de comparación, son entes plurales).
Y por pasiva sería lo mismo:
El ferrocarril fueron retrasados por las lluvias. 
Y así son mucha risa. (Risa compuesta de varios ja-ja y por tanto el verbo en plural).

Y volviendo a encarrilar las tonterías precedentes, creo que la respuesta está en que los verbos usados en forma impersonal se dicen en singular:
Había casos en que ... y no Habían casos en que ...
Tomo que haya problemas... y no Temo que hayan problemas.

Mañana leeré más detenidamente y veré si la luz del sol me aclara más las ideas.


----------



## gcampoy

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Eso era antes. Ahora los titulares de los periódicos dicen: 'El quince por ciento de los españoles son pelirrojos o lo que sea', cuando el sujeto no son los españoles (plural) sino el quince por ciento (singular).
> Y si alguien protesta, le dicen que ese quince por ciento es intrínsecamente plural.
> Por tanto:
> El ejército vencieron en la batalla - El ganado vacuno comen hierba - etc.(pues obviamente el ejército y el ganado, sin ánimo de comparación, son entes plurales).



¡JA, JA, JA!

¡Muy bueno, Manuel!


----------



## gcampoy

Me he hecho un verdadero lío. Vamos a ver si me aclaro.

1) "Desde aquí se ve las montañas": oración impersonal (y, por lo tanto, con el verbo en singular).

2) "Desde aquí se ven las montañas": oración pasiva refleja


¿Son las dos correctas, no?


----------



## e.ma

Yo diría que sí, pero léete con cuidado la explicación de Eva Maria y el enlace de la rae. Para mí que se equivocan (je, je)


----------



## ismael37

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Yo creo que "funny", "strange" y "fishy" no son lo mismo, y por eso,
> no hay una palabra espanola para todas esas palabras.
> 
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



Hiro tiene razón. No hay una palabra que sirva para estos casos. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

gcampoy said:


> Me he hecho un verdadero lío. Vamos a ver si me aclaro.
> 
> 1) "Desde aquí se ve las montañas": oración impersonal (y, por lo tanto, con el verbo en singular).
> 
> 2) "Desde aquí se ven las montañas": oración pasiva refleja
> 
> 
> ¿Son las dos correctas, no?


 
Pues creo que la alternativa 1) no es correcta. Porque si, por la vía de la reductio ad absurdum,  aceptamos 1) es tanto como aceptar 'Las montañas es vista desde aquí'.
Habrá que buscar una respuesta que no se base en el uso impersonal del verbo.


----------



## e.ma

Manuel G. Rey, creo que confundes las frases pasivas con las impersonales...
¿Por qué ese rechazo al sujeto impersonal? Los franceses, p. ej., lo usan profusamente...


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ismael37 said:


> Hiro tiene razón. No hay una palabra que sirva para estos casos.
> 
> Un saludo.


 
¿Alguien ha propuesto 'chocante'? Me parece que se acerca bastante a los cuatro términos en cuestión, incluso 'fishy' en el sentido de 'inspiring doubt or suspicion'.
N.B. 'Chocante' no es 'shocking' como 'constipated' no es 'constipado'


----------



## Eva Maria

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pues creo que la alternativa 1) no es correcta. Porque si, por la vía de la reductio ad absurdum, aceptamos 1) es tanto como aceptar 'Las montañas es vista desde aquí'.
> Habrá que buscar una respuesta que no se base en el uso impersonal del verbo.


 

¡Muy bien, Manuel! Has estado inmenso. Y encima te explicas mejor que los de la RAE.

Tras profundas meditaciones he llegado a la conclusión que no se trata de una frase impersonal, aunque lo parezca, sino de una pasiva perifrástica:

"Las oraciones de pasiva refleja tienen el mismo sentido que las oraciones de pasiva perifrástica (las construidas con _«ser_ + participio»): _En la reunión se discutieron todos los temas pendientes _= _En la reunión fueron discutidos todos los temas pendientes."_

EM


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

e.ma said:


> Manuel G. Rey, creo que confundes las frases pasivas con las impersonales...
> ¿Por qué ese rechazo al sujeto impersonal? Los franceses, p. ej., lo usan profusamente...


 
No tengo consciencia ni intención de rechazar el sujeto impersonal. Puede que no lo use tan profusamente como los franceses, pero digo, por ejemplo 'Llueve', que creo que es frase de sujeto impersonal, pero seguro que no es pasiva.
Lo que rechazo es la frase 'Desde aquí se ve las montañas'. Sin más.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Eva Maria said:


> ¡Muy bien, Manuel! Has estado inmenso. Y encima te explicas mejor que los de la RAE.
> 
> ¡¡¡ Muy halagador !!!
> 
> Y ahora que ya sabemos lo que son frases pasivas y pasivas perifrásticas (y aquí es para darte nota), dejemos aparcado lo impersonal y volvamos al punto de partida 'finny, fishy, off, strange'
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia más? ¿Alguien se apunta a los de 'chocante'?


----------



## ismael37

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Eva Maria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Muy bien, Manuel! Has estado inmenso. Y encima te explicas mejor que los de la RAE.
> 
> ¡¡¡ Muy halagador !!!
> 
> Y ahora que ya sabemos lo que son frases pasivas y pasivas perifrásticas (y aquí es para darte nota), dejemos aparcado lo impersonal y volvamos al punto de partida 'finny, fishy, off, strange'
> 
> ¿Alguna sugerencia más? ¿Alguien se apunta a los de 'chocante'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo estoy de acuerdo al 75%. Lo de _chocante/fishy_ no lo acabo de ver. Nunca usaría _chocante_ con esa idea. Lo más parecido que se me ocurre es el uso de "me choca" (México) para decir "es un poco raro y me molesta" (o algo así creí yo entender).
Click to expand...


----------



## FXSI

Por supuesto, Eva María, que el nombre y el verbo deben concordar en número ('género' apenas sí tienen las formas compuestas de los verbos).

En 'Se puede ver las montañas', el sujeto es el pronombre indefinido 'se', y la oración es activa, con 'montañas' como complemento directo.

En 'Se pueden ver las montañas', el sujeto son las 'montañas', y la oración es pasiva (sin sujeto agente explicitado).

Otro ejemplo: si digo 'En mi pueblo se va al cine los domingos', es obvio que, al sentido, la forma es plural, pero que gramaticalmente es singular, por el sujeto completamente indefinido.  Si digo '...se van al cine los domingos', el sujeto es indefinido, pero ya no tanto, pues está implícito (por ejemplo: 'algunos', o 'los jóvenes'), y el 'se' parece ser un 'dativo ético'.

Lo que es obvio en el ejemplo es que la oración no es pasiva: creo que nadie dirá que en castellano es transitivo el verbo ir...

Discrepo, pues, de tu interpretación; pero para eso es el lenguaje: para que se lo interprete como se quiera.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pues disiento de FXSI en algún punto.
1. 'Se' es la forma reflexiva del pronombre personal de tercera persona, en dativo o acusativo, por tanto puede tener función de complemento indirecto o directo, respectivamente. Pero no de sujeto, que debe ser nominativo.
2. 'Se', en algunos casos, como puede ser el que nos ocupa, da lugar a dos tipos de oraciones.
- pasivas reflejas: Se cometió un crimen - Se cometieron crímenes
- sintácticamente impersonales: Se recibió una carta - Se recibieron dos cartas
En ambos casos deja de ser un reflexivo e incluso pierde la función de pronombre y es una mera partícula encubridora de un actor o de un quien. Pero eso no le da función de sujeto. 
Simplifico mi argumento anterior:
Si fuese correcto decir 'Se puede ver las montañas' también lo sería 'Se ve las montañas'
Ahora bien, para evitar discrepancias sugiero decir 'Es posible ver las montañas'. Espero que no aparezca nadie que proponga decir 'Son posibles ver las montañas'.
Disiento también de la afirmación de que el lenguaje se pueda interpretar como se quiera. Por ese camino se llega a Babel, y parece que no funcionó.


----------



## e.ma

Gracias, FXSI.
A Manuel G. Rey: ¡pero si en Babel estamos!
Copio para el foro parte de la explicación que te mandé en emilio privado, que, aunque sencilla, me parece que puede ser útil (aunque creo que a ti no te ha convencido):

"Él ve las montañas" en pasiva sería "Las montañas son vistas por él" (apréciese el cambio de número en el verbo); 
"Ellos ven la montaña" sería "La montaña es vista por ellos" (otra vez hay cambio de número: es porque el sujeto y el complemento directo se intercambian los papeles);
"Se ve las montañas" en pasiva podría ser "Las montañas son vistas [por alguien]" (no veo diferencia entre este ejemplo y los anteriores). 

El "se" como sujeto impersonal puede sustituirse por "alguien", porque significa un sujeto indefinido. Si te causan duda las frases impersonales, prueba con esa sustitución.

Aprovecho para mandar un rendido saludo a la inefable y siempre agradable Eva María


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> Gracias, FXSI.
> A Manuel G. Rey: ¡pero si en Babel estamos!
> Copio para el foro parte de la explicación que te mandé en emilio privado, que, aunque sencilla, me parece que puede ser útil (aunque creo que a ti no te ha convencido):
> 
> "Él ve las montañas" en pasiva sería "Las montañas son vistas por él" (apréciese el cambio de número en el verbo);
> "Ellos ven la montaña" sería "La montaña es vista por ellos" (otra vez hay cambio de número: es porque el sujeto y el complemento directo se intercambian los papeles);
> "Se ve las montañas" en pasiva podría ser "Las montañas son vistas [por alguien]" (no veo diferencia entre este ejemplo y los anteriores).
> 
> El "se" como sujeto impersonal puede sustituirse por "alguien", porque significa un sujeto indefinido. Si te causan duda las frases impersonales, prueba con esa sustitución.
> 
> Aprovecho para mandar un rendido saludo a la inefable y siempre agradable Eva María


 
Thanks, E.ma! 

Dicho por ti hasta "inefable" suena bien, ja ja ja!

Este hilo promete ser inacabable. ¡Pero es apasionante!

EM

PS: Veo que te has recuperado de tus problemas con el teclado. ¿Por qué "ç"? ¡Misterio!


----------



## e.ma

Eva María: También a mí me lo parece. Espero que hayas apreciado mi audacia de decir que la RAE y tú estáis equivocadas.
[Por cierto que no sé el porqué de mis çes de antes, ni el de la súbita vuelta a la normalidad de mi teclado...]

Y en la nota anterior se me olvidó decir (¿recordaba alguien de qué va esto?) que me apunto a "chocante", aunque la palabra me parece un punto antigua (la usaba mucho mi abuela, en sus sentidos de _off_, _funny_, _fishy_ y _strange_)


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> Eva María: También a mí me lo parece. Espero que hayas apreciado mi audacia de decir que la RAE y tú estáis equivocadas.
> [Por cierto que no sé el porqué de mis çes de antes, ni el de la súbita vuelta a la normalidad de mi teclado...]
> 
> Y en la nota anterior se me olvidó decir (¿recordaba alguien de qué va esto?) que me apunto a "chocante", aunque la palabra me parece un punto antigua (la usaba mucho mi abuela, en sus sentidos de _off_, _funny_, _fishy_ y _strange_)


 
e.ma,

Precisamente por esa inaudita audacia decidí darte caña! Ja ja ja ja!

Bueno, va, concentrémonos en "off, funny, fishy, strange"...

- Chocante

También: Singular

EM


----------



## e.ma

Eva Maria said:


> POST SCRIPTUM: Mis únicos "lapsus calmi", o casi diría una "petite morte", son tras un glorioso "orgasmus", ja ja ja.
> 
> EM



Por cierto, EM, que releyendo todo esto para tratar de comprenderlo llego a la pregunta de si eso que cuentas no será más bien un "lapsus talami"


----------



## e.ma

_Vive la cagne!_


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> Por cierto, EM, que releyendo todo esto para tratar de comprenderlo llego a la pregunta de si eso que cuentas no será más bien un "lapsus talami"


 
e.ma,

Graciosa ella! No me digas que no me quedó genial!

Además, según sabrás por propia experiencia, un/a se queda sin habla en esos momentos-tálamo!

Siguiendo con el hilo original, ejem, creo que "chocante, notable, singular, raro, sorprendente" podrían ser buenas opciones.

Sweet dreams!

EM


----------



## e.ma

me falta una media horita para irme al tálamo...
Después de esta conversación tan íntima (nos van a regañar), realmente el adjetivo "inefable" me parece un poco frío para ti; casi estoy en aplicarte (con todo el cariño) los que tú misma propones: "chocante, notable, singular, rara y sorprendente". Lo cual, para mi proverbial contención, es todo un exceso


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> me falta una media horita para irme al tálamo...
> Después de esta conversación tan íntima (nos van a regañar), realmente el adjetivo "inefable" me parece un poco frío para ti; casi estoy en aplicarte (con todo el cariño) los que tú misma propones: "chocante, notable, singular, rara y sorprendente". Lo cual, para mi proverbial contención, es todo un exceso


 

E.ma,

¿Fue sola/o o acompañada/o esa ida al tálamo de la otra noche? Lo digo para saber si experimentaste ese _lapsus_, esa _petite morte_, a la que me refería!!!!

Pues me encanta ser chocante, notable, singular, rara y sorprendente *(que, por cierto, son precisamente unos buenos* *adjetivos para traducir "off, funny, fishy, strange").* Pero te he parecido chocante, notable, singular, rara y sorprendente simplemente porque soy sincera y franca, y digo las cosas tal como son (pero finamente, usando el latín y el francés). 

Really funny & fishy this dialogue with you!

EM

PS: Seguro que ahora nos regañan fijo!


----------



## e.ma

Tálamo a solas, ni es tálamo ni mola...
Ahora bien, lo de la _petit morte_ no sé a ti, pero a mí no me ocurre todas las noches (eso por no entrar en _partenaires_ que se acuestan antes que las gallinas y otros detalles).

Los adjetivos te los aplico por tu franqueza, sí, que forma parte de tu *singularidad*, y por tu ingenio que me parece quite *funny* (en todos los sentidos de la palabra)

p.d.: ¿cómo se puede meter el tálamo en un hilo como este?
p.p.d.: lo de la _petit morte_ me ronda sin descanso el pensamiento... ¿y si iniciáramos un hilo con ese nombre para poder extendernos sin miedo a reprimendas?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

e.ma said:


> Gracias, FXSI.
> A Manuel G. Rey: ¡pero si en Babel estamos!
> Copio para el foro parte de la explicación que te mandé en emilio privado, que, aunque sencilla, me parece que puede ser útil (aunque creo que a ti no te ha convencido)...


.
Empiezo a convencerme de que estamos en Babel. Quizá por eso no he recibido el emilio, supuesto que yo fuese el destinatario. Por tanto no sé si me habría convencido. 
Desde luego los ejemplos que luego pones de cambio de número del verbo al pasar de pasiva a activa son correctos. 
Pero veo la diferencia con 'Se ve las montañas'. Quizá porque 'se' puede ser tanto él como ellos. 
Estoy de acuerdo con 'Él ve la montaña o las montañas', pero no con 'Ellos ve la montaña o las montañas'. Impersonal no quiere decir singular.
El desconcierto de dimensión Babel aparece cuando una misma frase es considerada pasiva perifrástica, pasiva impersonal, simplemente impersonal, pasiva refleja e impersonal sintáctica.
Por parecerme que es el caso, copio ejemplos de pasiva refleja de la 'Gramática didáctica del español' de Leonardo Gómez Tárrega, doctor en Filología. 'Los libros se colocaron en la estantería', 'Se escuchó el disparo de un arma', 'Se buscan azafatas'. En los casos primero y tercero el verbo está en plural, como creo debe estar en 'Se ven las montañas'.
En cuanto a Eva María ¿es inefable en el sentido de indefinible o de indescriptible? 

N.B. Sugiero salir de esta funny thread, y que alguien abra otra con el titulo ''Se ve/ven las montañas'


----------



## e.ma

Manuel:
Me pregunto a dónde fue a parar mi emilio. Recibí uno tuyo privado procedente de "WordReference Forums <forum07@wordreference.com>" y le di al botón de "responder".
En todo caso, no te perdiste nada: lo más profundo que contenía es lo que copié para el foro (con eso te digo todo). 

La cuestión de las montañas es demasiado profunda y se hurta a mis neuronas. Creo que comprendo la forma impersonal, pero la pasiva refleja me sigue pareciendo un subterfugio  . 

Ahora en serio: creo que muchos como yo necesitaríamos más discusión y ejemplos para llegar a asimilar tan difíciles conceptos. Así que, sí, abre por favor otra línea de discusión.

Sobre Eva María, ¿qué decir?; es inefable en, al menos, esos dos sentidos que apuntas (además de *funny*)


----------



## Eva Maria

e.ma said:


> Manuel:
> Me pregunto a dónde fue a parar mi emilio. Recibí uno tuyo privado procedente de "WordReference Forums <forum07@wordreference.com>" y le di al botón de "responder".
> En todo caso, no te perdiste nada: lo más profundo que contenía es lo que copié para el foro (con eso te digo todo).
> 
> La cuestión de las montañas es demasiado profunda y se hurta a mis neuronas. Creo que comprendo la forma impersonal, pero la pasiva refleja me sigue pareciendo un subterfugio  .
> 
> Ahora en serio: creo que muchos como yo necesitaríamos más discusión y ejemplos para llegar a asimilar tan difíciles conceptos. Así que, sí, abre por favor otra línea de discusión.
> 
> Sobre Eva María, ¿qué decir?; es inefable en, al menos, esos dos sentidos que apuntas (además de *funny*)


 
Gracias, gracias, amados 2 fans (algo es algo!!!!)

Sí, Manuel, buena idea! ¿Has pensado ponerlo en el foro "Sólo Español"? Será el hilo más largo de la historia y nosotros los foreros más pelmas que en el mundo hayan sido!

E.ma, the new and bright Einstein, al ver la foto de tu avatar comprendí (parte) de tu nick: E = Energía M= Materia, "E=MC2", isn't it? (NOTA: Espero volver a encontrarte por el foro para polemizar contigo, pero sólo si me prometes que será tan divertido!)

EM


----------



## e.ma

EM: Gracias por lo de "amado(s)"; seguro que tus fans son muchos más; y ¡sí, por ahí iban los tiros de mi nick! (vaya penetración psicológica).

Einstein tiene además un algo de mi lado *funny* y *strange*; me lo he puesto de avatar justamente para que algún ingenuo pique y se crea lo de bright (je, je). (Lo más curioso es que tu nombre contiene en sí mi nick con sus implicaciones, y lo más asombroso es ver cómo tú consigues el "efecto bright" con tu propia foto.)

Espero encontrarte muchas veces y, conociéndote ya un poco, SÉ que será divertido.

(Creo que debemos dejar este hilo, porque los moderadores deben de estar en el límite de su paciencia, y sumergirnos en las aguas oceánicas del foro, que seguro que en algún sitio –¿cerca de las montañas?– volverán a juntarnos.)

Saludos a todos

P.D.: Nótese que en todo el post no he mencionado ni una sola vez el tálamo


----------



## e.ma

creo que el "fundador" de este hilo no quería un solo adjetivo para _off_, _funny_, _fishy_ y _strange_, sino una traducción para cada una de esas palabras. 

en fin, quería avisar a quienes participaron de que voy a abrir un hilo nuevo llamado "Se ve las montañas/Se ven las montañas".


----------

